# Making Sarsaparilla Soft Drink



## altpferd (24/11/13)

I thought I might add Sarsaparilla cordial to this recipe:


Basic Soda Base 
(2 liters)

Ingredients:

2.25 liters water (some will boil off)
1/4 cup sugar
1/4 cup mildly flavored honey, such as clover
4 tsp. lemon juice (added at end of boil)
1 tsp. per liter of yeast mix, from 1 packet Champagne yeast, rehydrated with 1/4 cup of warm tap water and 1/2 tsp. sugar.

Any tips from experienced Sarsaparilla soft drink makers on here?

I got the recipe from http://byo.com/smoked-beer/item/1255-pop-art-brewing-excellent-soda which I saw recommended on here in another topic.

Do I need to use something other than sarsaparilla cordial? I thought I might try the Sodastream cordial. Or would the Cottees cordial be just as good? Also, what quantities should be used?


----------



## seamad (24/11/13)

I've used this before http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=2900 and added some star anise etc to a small boil to boost up the flavour. Didn't bother with yeast , just force carbonated, came out very tasty.


----------



## altpferd (24/11/13)

Thanks. Taste like sarsaparilla then?


----------



## seamad (25/11/13)

Yep. I used the byo recipe ( the half/half one ) didn't have wintergreen leaves or anise seed though, don't think i used as much sugar ?
http://byo.com/english-bitter-pale-ale/item/563-down-to-the-root-make-your-own-root-beer


----------

